# صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

_*ياااااااااااااااا مادم التمثيل كدة تبقة الحقيقة كانت اية *_​





























_*طب اية رايكم فى السامرية*_​






*
شوفوا اللى غسلت رجلة باغلى طيب*​





_*شوفوا ازاى بيحب خرافة *_​







_*شفتوا العذارا الحكيماااااااااااااات *_​





_*ولا قائد المائة *_​


----------



## †gomana† (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد*

ميرسي ياجميلة عالصور
ربنا معاكى


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد*

صور جميله اووووووي
شكرا ليكي


----------



## سمير صبحى جرجس (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد*

الصور جميلة ومعبرة ونتمنى أن نجد لك صور أخرى عن رحلة الـ14 ساعة قبل موت المسيح ودفنة لأن لهذه الصور وقع خاص على المسيحين وخصاً فيما يتعلق بالضرب والتعزيب والسخرية من الجنود الرومان 0
والرب يبارك تعبك ومحبتك لفادينا 0
سمير صبحى جرجس


----------



## غريب (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد*

مرسي...................................


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور للالام المسيح و بععض من السبع احاد*

الرب يباركك
صور روعة


----------

